# Chọn sữa suy dinh dưỡng dành cho bé dưới 1 tuổi như thế nào?



## matocdo221 (15/8/19)

Hiện nay, điều đáng lo ngại đối với các bậc cha mẹ có con nhỏ đó là suy dinh dưỡng, trẻ em dưới một tuổi dễ có nguy cơ bị suy dinh dưỡng, vào độ tuổi này bé thường có các biểu hiện như biếng ăn, ăn ít, mắc bệnh về đường tiêu hóa, cơ thể khó hấp thu dưỡng chất dẫn đến suy dinh dưỡng.
Chính vì thế các mẹ nào có con dưới 1 tuổi bị suy dinh dưỡng cần tìm cho bé một loại sữa suy dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi tốt nhất, vậy loại sữa nào là tốt nhất và tối ưu nhất?

*Chọn sữa như thế nào?*
Nhiều cha mẹ có con bị suy dinh dưỡng thường phân vân không biết nên chọn loại nào tốt nhất cho con của mình bởi vì nhiều mặt hàng ngoài thị trường không cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng thiết yếu để cơ thể bé phát triển.
Chúng tôi sẽ đề xuất một số kỹ năng khi chọn sữa suy dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi mà các mẹ cần tham khảo để đưa ra lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bé nhà mình.
Kiểm tra thành phần có trong sữa
Thông thường một loại sữa đặc chế dành riêng cho bé suy dinh dưỡng dưới một tuổi thường chứa các thành phần dinh dưỡng cụ thể như: chất đạm, chất béo, chất đường… cùng các vi chất như ARA, DHA, lysin, selen… để tăng sự phát triển trí não cho bé.
Ngoài ra các mẹ cần kiểm tra cụ thể quy trình sản xuất được phát triển theo khoa học cụ thể nào, có an toàn khi sử dụng hay không.

*Phải chọn loại sữa phù hợp với độ tuổi của bé*
Căn cứ vào độ tuổi của bé nhà mình, cha mẹ cần chọn lựa một cách kĩ càng vì hệ tiêu hóa và cơ thể của các bé có độ tuổi khác nhau sẽ hoàn toàn khác nhau, ví dụ sử dụng sữa của bé 4 tuổi cho bé 1 tuổi sẽ khiến bé bị đầy bụng khó tiêu do hệ tiêu hóa của bé 1 tuổi còn yếu, cho nên khi chọn lựa sản phẩm cho con mình cha mẹ cần xem kỹ vấn đề này.





​Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều hãng sản xuất sữa cho đủ mọi lứa tuổi, nếu trẻ dưới 1 tuổi cần tìm cho trẻ một sản phẩm sữa suy dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ dưới một tuổi phù hợp với hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ.

*Chọn cửa hàng uy tính và an toàn*

*



*​
Để đảm bảo an toàn cho bé khi sử dụng sản phẩm, các mẹ nên chọn lựa cho con mình một sản phẩm chất lượt và uy tính đặc biệt là đối với các bé bị suy dinh dưỡng và đang trong quá trình điều trị vì cơ thể của bé rất yếu,  Ngoài ra, mẹ cũng cần chú ý rằng tuyệt đối không chọn mua những loại sữa không có nhãn mác và không có nguồn gốc rõ ràng để bảo vệ bé yêu, các mẹ nhé!

*Sữa GrowPlus+ sữa suy dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi*
Đối với Nutifood việc GrowPlus+ ra đời không chỉ là một sản phẩm dinh dưỡng mà nó còn là kết quả nỗ lực nghiên cứu sau những trăn trở “vì một Việt Nam không còn trẻ em bị suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi”





​
Sữa dành cho trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng dưới 1 tuổi GrowPlus+ đang được bán tại các cửa hàng sữa trên toàn quốc, các mẹ có thể tham khảo và chọn mua cho bé nhà mình một sản phẩm an toàn và chất lượng.
Tham khảo thêm: nutifood.com.vn


----------

